# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  PCI to LPT for mach3

## nhatson

em định mua chip PCI > LPT về làm BOB , như vậy sẽ nhét được cái BOB trong máy tính, tận dụng được phần nguồn máy tính , các cụ thấy sao ah?

loại 2 cổng

shematic
http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/a...MATIC_V100.zip

lạoi 1 cổng

shecmatic
http://www.asix.com.tw/FrootAttach/a...MATIC_V100.zip

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, hungdn, ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## hungdn

Dùng 9815 cụ ạh, tăng số lượng in out port  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Tính ra thành phẩm khoảng bao nhiêu tiền bác!
Cá nhân em thích PCIE hơn, ít IO hơn, và PC lẫn Lap bữa nay PCIE thông dụng hơn, tương lai PCI chắc cũng dần không tích hợp vào main nữa.

----------


## imechavn

Liệu đây có phải là ý tưởng hay khi xu thế tất yếu dùng các kết nối tốc độ cao usb đang chiếm lĩnh cổng rs232, lpt.

----------


## CKD

Pci hay pcie gì thì e ko bàn, nhưng vụ này e khoái à. Gần giống ncstudio. Nếu có cùng lúc 2 port càng hay. Mà có cách cách nào virtual ra usb ko nhỉ? Không phải khoái usb mà main mới nó quẳng cai pci mất tiêu.

----------


## anhcos

Biết vậy nhưng giờ đi mua máy tính thì mình sẽ dùng lap thay cho pc, vì lap hiện giờ quá thuận tiện.
Nếu có dùng pc thì dùng pc cũ cho các ứng dụng cnc, pci thì ít ra 10 năm nữa mới tuyệt chủng, chỉ cần vài năm là đủ dùng rồi.

Nếu nhatson nói tích hợp BOB vào tức ngoài cái lpt còn có các input/output... trên mạch pci đó luôn à.

----------


## CKD

Mà pci hay pcie to lpt thì vẫn bị lệ thuộc vào cấu hình máy, mình dùng qua nhiều cái pci-lpt, cái main nào tương thích thì mới chạy ngon được. Mà main nào chạy ngon thì phải test mới biêt được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Biết vậy nhưng giờ đi mua máy tính thì mình sẽ dùng lap thay cho pc, vì lap hiện giờ quá thuận tiện.
> Nếu có dùng pc thì dùng pc cũ cho các ứng dụng cnc, pci thì ít ra 10 năm nữa mới tuyệt chủng, chỉ cần vài năm là đủ dùng rồi.
> 
> Nếu nhatson nói tích hợp BOB vào tức ngoài cái lpt còn có các input/output... trên mạch pci đó luôn à.


ví dụ như cụ diy gắn cái colne usbcnc, cái này có thể dùng cổng usb bên trong case
còn LPT phải thò ngược dây từ ngoài vào trong hơi bị phiền toái, em định làm cái card, đề cái conecter loại ICD quay vào trong luôn cho tiện í mà, mà cụ CKD bảo kén main thì căng roài

mượn tạm cái hình  :Smile:

----------

Mãi Chờ, ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> Biết vậy nhưng giờ đi mua máy tính thì mình sẽ dùng lap thay cho pc, vì lap hiện giờ quá thuận tiện.
> Nếu có dùng pc thì dùng pc cũ cho các ứng dụng cnc, pci thì ít ra 10 năm nữa mới tuyệt chủng, chỉ cần vài năm là đủ dùng rồi.
> 
> Nếu nhatson nói tích hợp BOB vào tức ngoài cái lpt còn có các input/output... trên mạch pci đó luôn à.


giải pháp tình thế thôi, IC chuyên dùng nên ta vẽ pcb, hàn vào là dùng, thêm 1 vài ic bảo vệ hay gì gì đấy cho sao tiện dụng là được  :Smile:  
mất mỗi công layout thôi

----------


## nhatson

> Liệu đây có phải là ý tưởng hay khi xu thế tất yếu dùng các kết nối tốc độ cao usb đang chiếm lĩnh cổng rs232, lpt.


em hỏi 1 câu nhé, anh có bao nhiêu cái máy , và tỉ lệ xài USB là bao nhiêu?
cụ nào xài toàn USB giơ tay để em cân bằng tỉ lệ phát xem có nên đu theo LPT nữa ko ?

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> em hỏi 1 câu nhé, anh có bao nhiêu cái máy , và tỉ lệ xài USB là bao nhiêu?
> cụ nào xài toàn USB giơ tay để em cân bằng tỉ lệ phát xem có nên đu theo LPT nữa ko ?
> 
> b.r


 1. EM - toàn dùng USB
 a. USB to LPT
 b. USP plugins
 c. USB to LPT diy

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

có 1 cụ rồi còn cụ nào nữa giơ tay nhé

----------


## anhcos

Miềng chưa dùng cái usb nào nhưng vẫn thích nó vì tiện lợi cho tương lai.

Con máy chạy Mach3 lpt phải dùng winxp, mà một số chương trình và .net 4.5 không chạy được trên đó cho nên phải có 2 máy khá bất tiện.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Với mach3 thì tớ chơi mấy thứ này, nói chung là đủ cả
- LPT đại đa số.
- USB chơi của leapboy77
- PCI-LPT cho motion
- PCMCIA cho laptop
- RS232 mở rộng in/out
- USB-RS232 mở rộng in/out

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Miềng chưa dùng cái usb nào nhưng vẫn thích nó vì tiện lợi cho tương lai.
> 
> Con máy chạy Mach3 lpt phải dùng winxp, mà một số chương trình và .net 4.5 không chạy được trên đó cho nên phải có 2 máy khá bất tiện.


E chạy mach3 trên win7 32 vi vu mà, chỉ có 64 mới botay.com thôi.

----------

anhcos, Mãi Chờ

----------


## imechavn

USB - RS232 truyền thông nối tiếp chip - máy tính
USB - các mạch nạp chip 
USB - RS485 : lập trình, truyền thông PLC, module công nghiệp....
USB - Mach 3: Số lượng IO nhiều hơn, quản lý, điều khiển không chỉ cho máy CNC đơn giản.
USB - Cho bác tác nghiệp, viết code ngay tại hiện trường khi cần thay đổi, kiểm tra máy.
Từ khi biết tới kết nối USB tôi phải trả tiền cho các module chuyển đổi nếu muốn dùng các MTXT mạnh hơn, tiện dụng hơn trong công việc. Tôi chỉ là trong số rất nhiều các bác làm về các ứng dụng điều khiển ngoại vi.
Ý tưởng của bác là rất tốt, đây chỉ là góp ý nhỏ của tôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> USB - RS232 truyền thông nối tiếp chip - máy tính
> USB - các mạch nạp chip 
> USB - RS485 : lập trình, truyền thông PLC, module công nghiệp....
> USB - Mach 3: Số lượng IO nhiều hơn, quản lý, điều khiển không chỉ cho máy CNC đơn giản.
> USB - Cho bác tác nghiệp, viết code ngay tại hiện trường khi cần thay đổi, kiểm tra máy.
> Từ khi biết tới kết nối USB tôi phải trả tiền cho các module chuyển đổi nếu muốn dùng các MTXT mạnh hơn, tiện dụng hơn trong công việc. Tôi chỉ là trong số rất nhiều các bác làm về các ứng dụng điều khiển ngoại vi.
> Ý tưởng của bác là rất tốt, đây chỉ là góp ý nhỏ của tôi.


em làm dùng cho mach3 mà

b.r

----------

Mãi Chờ, Tuấn

----------

